# What do you tink or your humin?



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, Simi and Sisi here(with Zoey, mamas funny looking bunny (That she callsa "Dog")doing our typing cause we arent very good at it yet, but we are learning!), we are two 'house buns' and we have our own room that our mama is sleeping in right now (She says its her room, butwe dont think so!) So, heres what we think of our mama!

Hey, Simi here, and I think our mama is.... Funny looking! Shes always sittingo n the floor and putting her face near my cage and talking in a silly voice to me, its kinda like this "hewwyy myy babbbyyypoo! Hoows SimSim today!? Huh, hows my cutesiepooopoo?" And I personaly, dont like being called a 'cutesiepooopoo'. She also brings me out to play, but i dont really like that yet, so I jsut hide under the thing mama calls a 'dresser' But i dont see anything getting dressed on it , ever! Anywho, Mama also tries to feed me funny things like carrots and lettuce :shock:Weird I know! She says that I should eat it cause Sisi eats it, and she likes it, but I think Ill pass, but I do eat pettuce everyonce in a while. If I have to. Well, Sisi is going into one of her fits again, so I'd better let her tell her opinion of Mama. Lots a love from NB Canada here from Simi!
-Simi! (The cute one!)

Hey, Sisi here, and I disagree with Simi, I think our Mama is WICKED! Shes fun, and feeds me lots of treats and things called Carrots and lettuce, plus, she took me from a place where I didnt get to come out of my small cage very often. She also took me from a person who took me from a place where they kept telling me that I was going to get 'set free'.:shock:I dunno what it means, but from the things the other buns have said, it doesnt sound fun! Okay, back on subject, I like how mama lets me play, and I really like that she pets me head! Unlike Simi, I like when she takes me out of my cage ans talkes to me that way! i really like when she says 'Aww, hows my sweeeeetie baby girlie!? Aww yoooooou ssoooooo cutes! And sooooo prettty!':biggrin2:After all, I am pretty! Theres only one thing mama does that I dont like, she sometimes calls me 'Chubby bunny' and I dont like that. A girl doesnt like dicussing her weight, you know whatI mean?! Oh, poo and cheese (what ever that is, I just say it cause I hear mama saying it!) I gotta go now, cause Mama wants on the computer, and the 'dog' aka funny looking bunny is getting sick of me telling her what to do. So, cya! And dont forget, IM THE FUN ONE (HA! Take that SIMI! BURN!(Hehe, another saying I got from Mama!)
-Sisi :biggrin2:

So, tell us what you think of your mama or daddy!  We love chatting!

Simi and Sisi! Oh and the 'dog' Zoey!


----------



## Coconut (Jul 9, 2007)

My human mommy is kindofnice. She brings me inside to play sometimes, but she never lets me run around as long as I want. And she usually tries to make me stay in one place. She says it's so I "don't get into trouble" or get hurt. She's allowed to run around wherever she wants and she doesn't "get into trouble" or get hurt, so why can't I go wherever I want?

And, sometimes my human mommy makes me wear a harness. I don't like wearing a harness. I wish she wouldn't do that. And I also wish she wouldn't let her little brother play with me. He isn't very nice.

But other than that she's a pretty good mommy.


----------



## karona (Jul 10, 2007)

My human mommy is so great! She lts me hide if I lik or run if I want to! The only bad thing she does is put me on a leash for "saftey". I dont kno who safety if but I think they are bad to make me ware a leash for them.

Now there is this new guy that walked in here and I dont like him to much. I let him carry me arround like he says he does with his bunny but he is bad news. Sometimes he tries to get close to mommy and "kiss" her but I just up to sit between them. Never know, a bunny must protect their mom!!


----------



## Sakura (Jul 10, 2007)

I really love my slave! She keeps me in this cool cage it's all different colours and has a top level and stuff and yum-yum hay and food and I have so much fun...oh am I talking too fast? Sorry, I'm still young I get excited easy.

Anyways, I gets so mad when she pats the "other bunnies". Hmmf! Why does she think I'm not enough bunny for her? I cuddle her heaps and look really cute so she should only have me.

But she's my best friend, I forgive her.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello, my human mommy is awesome!! she lets me eat carrots and craisons! I love craisons!!! i go nuts or them. I get to run around in circles and binkie until bedtime!! Be guys.. i gotta go eat.

-Bunbuns and April


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 12, 2007)

Benji: My mummy is da greatestest. She rescued me when I woz abandonded and alone and ill. She is da bestest mummy in the world and I love it when I see her in the morning after not seeing her for aggeess while it is dark, and when I go inside and we wotch telewision. Although she calls me funny names sumtimes- like Benjums and Bennifer.....which I don't understand. Maybe tis cos she is called....Jennifer? But I love her to pieces no matter what she calls me. Well actually if she called me stinky or something i mite b miffed:grumpy:
:biggrin2:

Pippin: I love my mummy  She is so lovely and when I am scared she always makes me feel better. On the way home from da 'vets' the other day and I was scared in the car and i weed myself- (!It was really scary!!) she put me on her lap and cuddled me even though i had wee on me. (Jenny: I have to say, I put the clothes in the wash when I got home lol) She is really good at making me feel less scared and shy and we love her don't we Benji.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 16, 2007)

I personally love mommy. she is very nice :biggrin2: well i no what would happen if i am a bad girl . No freetime for me :X! Sometimes mommy get "mad" when we play a game called "go potty in the different corner than this box"???  . Mommy dosent laugh?? I think it is very fun. I love mommy cuz she gives me treats like paypay (papaya) and car cars (carrots) :biggrin2:. Mommy gets mad though when i wont behave during bonding :grumpy: well lots of love from so cali!
~Roxie


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Jul 20, 2007)

My mommy is kind of silly! She chases me around to try to get me in my prison cell! I hate it in there, but mommy says it will protect me at night. SHe always tricks me and puts food in there. She also pretends to clean it.( which i LOVE!!!!!!) So i hop in and she shuts the door! You should see me! I go crazy! But she doesn't let me out 'till morning. That is pretty much what i don't like about my mommy. She is good and takes good care of me. But one thing is really really weird! She calls me trixie! i don't know what that means yet, but when i figure it out, I'll tell everyone! 
Signed,
?Trixie? (Irie's rabbit):rabbithop
(PS) where are the lop-eared smileys??????hugs,kisses,and the :happydance


----------



## Patches (Jul 22, 2007)

my mom is the nicest she gives me treats and stuff they are really good smetimes she gets mad and after she gets mad at me she gives me a treat I think she is the nicest!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 22, 2007)

Mocha here. I think my "mommy" as you put it is a substandard slave. She's gone half the day at work, she does evil things like brushing me, clipping my nails, and giving me veggies that I don't approve of (which is most), and steals my poops. And what was that spaying thing about? I was so sore! Even worse, she brought more bunnies into the house! Loki is ok because he worships me like he should, but Fey, Sprite, and Oberon have all got to go!!! I think my mommy needs retraining! :bunnybutt:


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Jul 23, 2007)

*Trixie here---- with a NEW reply!!!--------
I think my mommy is very sweet. Last night she let me sleep in her room!!(after her mom said to clean it!) but my mommy is trying to get me a new cage! also mommy is giving me a box full of hay that i don't know what to do but sit and eat in it! she picks up my poo and puts it in there and i'm like "WHOA!!!!!! what is that crazy person doing??"
but i think she is the best mommy ever! she lets me have play time basically all day long!!!! i love my mommy sooooooo much!!!!!
peave, love, and the happy dance!!!,*
*Trixie :rabbithop*


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Jul 24, 2007)

*trixie here----with a NEW NEW reply!---
okay, i finally figured out what the hay box is!!! you are supposed to go potty in it!!! mommy has been rewarding me for my "good habits" (what she calls it) so tata for now!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
peace,love,and many happydances!!,
trixie!!!<33333333
*


----------



## monklover (Jul 29, 2007)

Buddy here! I tink my humin is wonderfwul! I luv pwaying games wit her and also gettin treats from her!!! hehe she always says how funny i am and talks about how im lucky im cute when i get under the house and roll around in that oh so soft dirt! i just dont get it? Doesn't she want me to have fun in the dirt? One ting I don't get is why momma always asks me why I don't like strawberries? Who wants to eat something red that is WAY toooo sweet? :shock: blechie. 

uh oh... momma is comin back i better go! i dont want her to see what I wrote cause I luv her way tooo much!

LUV,
Buddy :biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie (Jul 29, 2007)

Its Roxie again!!! My mommy and auntie are put me together with this handsome buck.  All i want to do is dead bunny flops the whole entire time!! Mommy gets very happy and i get happy!!:biggrin2:Hopefully i can live with this handsome male!!
LOVE YALL LOTS,
Roxie (The angel:bunnyangel


----------



## Leslie102 (Aug 6, 2007)

HI i's Oscar.:biggrin2:I loves my mommy so much! She wakes up at 6am on her days offs just to hang out with mes. When she has to work she's comes home at 6am and lets e me outs thans we hangs out. When my mommie goes e to sleeps i likes to lick her face until she's wakes ups to rub my nose.

OH and i''s gets more attention than my daddy. I's hears my mommy says that it's because i', cuter!!!! HAHA daddy


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi Ashes here... I love my mommy as long as she feeds me... cleans out my litter box/cage ... and lets me out( I don't want her picking me up and snuggling with me)


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, Is the new feller here, and me dont know why you all dont like your mommy.... Simi and Sisi dont really like mommy, but I wove her... She gives me treats, pets me, plays with me, and lets me climes all overs hers... Whats not to wove??? I LOVE MY MOMMY! I am soooo happies she pickeed me over my stupid "brother" and "sister"...... I was wayyy cuttttteeeerrr!!  Byes!

-Ash (aka Acheron)


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is Foster...I don't care what Ashes says...my mommy is great...I llllllllllllooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeee my mommy.... She loves me even though I was naughty and got preganant.... My babies are do any day now and I lay by my mommy and she rubs my belly and I go to sleep....it feels sooo goood.... She didn't even get upset when i was taking her things for my nest(though i don't understand why she took them back)...


----------



## Georgie (Aug 9, 2007)

i wuv muh human mommie! she gives me yummie tweats, like craysons and tese weally weally yummie yogirt tings. yummmmmmmmmmmmm! she brushes my hairs (all of them) and wubs my ears. i wuv it when she wubs my bellwie too! i especally wuv my veggies...i gets 7 diffwent kinds!

-Georgie the 8lb WonderBun


----------

